# Vintage "cracked" vinyl



## Chukki J (Jan 18, 2010)

What's up ladies and gents.... i am interested in changing the look of my shirts that have text. my shirts seem too "sterile" and clean looking. does anyone make a heat transfer vinyl that will create a cracked or distressed look? as always, i appreciate everyones help here in the forum......


----------



## discmann (Sep 3, 2007)

what about creating the cracked or distressed look using corel or another program you might be using and then simply print on your usual media?

it's just an idea.

cheers


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

That's how I do it in photoshop. After finalizing my design, I go over top with distress filers.


----------



## Chukki J (Jan 18, 2010)

very cool.... great idea... Thanks!!!


----------

